# Makita Planer 2040



## BobMaine (Sep 17, 2010)

I just spent an hour or more searching the internet trying to find the official way to adjust the feed rollers on the 2040 -- no luck. I did find lots of posts by others looking for the same thing. If anyone has the official Makita procedure I'd like to see it please. (There is nothing to be found on the Makita site.)

I did adjust them (my way) so the planer is working much better than before and if anyone is interested I can post my procedure.

There were also requests for info on how to remove the rollers and where to send them for recovering and I can tell you what I did.

Have a good weekend,

Bob


----------



## qgranfor (Jul 2, 2010)

Would page 11 of this be what you want? http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolSupport.aspx?ID=603

I find some of their owners manuals are downloadable by searching for the model in the searchbox in the top right corner of their main site.


----------



## BobMaine (Sep 17, 2010)

qgranfor said:


> Would page 11 of this be what you want? http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolSupport.aspx?ID=603
> 
> I find some of their owners manuals are downloadable by searching for the model in the searchbox in the top right corner of their main site.


That's the info missing from my manual. Thanks. The good news is that I did adjust the rollers almost like that. The planer also has smaller screws inside the larger adjustment screws for increasing the pressure of the rollers on the wood being planed but no mention of how they are supposed to be tensioned. I guess if it is working (now) leave it alone.
:icon_smile:

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## michaelt5441 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Makita 2040 planer*

Hello,
What are the symptoms of the feed rollers needing replacement on these planers? Is it slippage and can you visually see the problem on the rollers in advance of any problems manifesting themselves.
Thank you,
Michael


----------



## BobMaine (Sep 17, 2010)

My feed rollers were falling apart, the stuff they were made of was coming off the shaft. Sent both shafts away to be refinished and now it works great. However, plan to put the plainer up for sale, selling the house and don't want to move it.


----------



## rod2s (Aug 30, 2011)

*Makita 2040 planer feed roller adjustment*

Contact Elaine Miller at Makita. She has three PDF files for details about how to set up feed rollers for the 2040 planer. They were internal Makita info that can't be found on their website The emails have detailed instructions on how to set up feedrollers starting with all parts removed fron the planer and includes info using the original components and the later type two components. I have these files and can provide them to anyone if you have trouble contacting Elaine or reading the files that are attached. my email is [email protected]


----------



## guildersleeve (Sep 6, 2011)

*Makita 2040 planer feed roller adjustment*

Bob I'm new here and I ran across your inquiry about feed roller adjustment for the Makita 2040. I had the same question and I called Makita and talked to the right person named Elaine Miller. She sent me three emails of what I think were Makita internal documents outlining feedroller setup. They covered both original and the later modified parts and describe both dis-assembly and re-assembly. After reading I could understand what they were shooting for and how to achieve it. If you have trouble contacting Elaine I have the documents in pdf form. [email protected]

Rod




BobMaine said:


> That's the info missing from my manual. Thanks. The good news is that I did adjust the rollers almost like that. The planer also has smaller screws inside the larger adjustment screws for increasing the pressure of the rollers on the wood being planed but no mention of how they are supposed to be tensioned. I guess if it is working (now) leave it alone.
> :icon_smile:
> 
> Thanks again,
> Bob


----------



## BobMaine (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I have sold the plainer and will print these PDF files out of the buyer.

Bob


----------

